# Ms. Mofet's All Purpose Spice Blend



## msmofet (Aug 29, 2011)

I mix this up and store it in an empty spice bottle with shaker top. All amounts are to personal preferences. I use this blend on EVERYTHING in addition to food specific herbs.

*Ms. Mofet's All Purpose Spice Blend (pre-mixed in empty spice bottle with shaker top)*

Granulated Garlic powder 
Onion powder 
Goya Adobo seasoning (dry spice mix not the chilies paste) 
Accent (or MSG) - optional
Ground Sea Salt 
Ground peppercorn blend
Ground red pepper flakes
Cayenne 
Hungarian Paprika (sweet, hot or both)


----------

